# Chance of unsubscribing



## Twin Rose (Aug 16, 2006)

Currently, EN World is generating more subscription emails than the sendmail process can handle - causing a delay of several hours.  This delay is compounded by more mails being added to the list, and more.  A very large percentage of these mails are bouncing back to EN World, causing it to run even slower.

There is a chance we may hve to force-unsubscribe everyone from the forums to which they are subscribed.  What I need from everyone is to check their emails - make sure that they are accurate and able to receive mail - before you resubscribe.  I'm looking at other settings and possibilities to try and prevent from having to do this, some way of increasing the speed with which emails are processed.  The problem is that while this is going on, the whole server drags until they're processed, and while more mails keep getting piled on... You get the idea.

For example, there are 250 people subscribed to the General discussion forum for instant email notification.  That means every time people are posting, and replying, in that forum 250 emails are getting sent out.  As you can imagine, this is creating quite a backlog of mail!  And I can't believe that anywhere NEAR 250 people are checking every one of those emails to see if it's something they want to reply to.  (Well, maybe Crothian....   )


----------



## Umbran (Aug 16, 2006)

Whoah, nelly!

And how many of those e-mails are going to dead accounts?

Not that I set policy or anything, but geeze, yes.  Either force-unsubscribe everyone, or at least all those who haven't posted to (or maybe visited, if that information is available) the forums in some period of time.


----------



## JoeBlank (Aug 16, 2006)

Yikes, I did not realize people actually subscribed to entire forums. That sounds like a scary amount of email.

Most of threads to which I am subscribed are for reference purposes only. I set them to no email and just check them when I feel the need. I only subscribe to a thread if I am asking a question and don't want to forget to check back for all the helpful answers.

Will we lose subscriptions if they are set to no email?


----------



## Twin Rose (Aug 16, 2006)

I'm afraid vbulletin doesn't allow me to differentiate the kind of subscriptions.  I already thought of that - the daily digest, weekly digest, etc are NOT as bad.  

I'm going to start with 30 day subscription removal, and work from there.

Edit: For forum subscriptions, I was able to remove all the instant notification ones.  That was, sadly, the vast majority of them!  vBulletin still needs to process it's old queue, but I may restart the server and clean it out if the queue is still persisting.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 16, 2006)

30 day subscription removal? Does that mean they'd be back after 30 days?


----------



## Twin Rose (Aug 16, 2006)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> 30 day subscription removal? Does that mean they'd be back after 30 days?




No, it means all subscriptions that were set 30 days ago or longer.  We're going under the assumption that anyone who has subscribed to a thread in the last 30 days has a valid email address on their account.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 16, 2006)

Oh, just forum subscriptions, right? I was worried I might have to dig up threads.


----------



## Mark CMG (Aug 16, 2006)

Twin Rose said:
			
		

> There is a chance we may hve to force-unsubscribe everyone from the forums to which they are subscribed.  What I need from everyone is to check their emails - make sure that they are accurate and able to receive mail - before you resubscribe.





Anyone subscribed with an inaccurate email _doesn't know_ they are subscribed because *they aren't getting the notifications* (so asking them to double check before they resubscribe is perhaps a bit pointless  ).




			
				Twin Rose said:
			
		

> For example, there are 250 people subscribed to the General discussion forum for instant email notification.  That means every time people are posting, and replying, in that forum 250 emails are getting sent out.  As you can imagine, this is creating quite a backlog of mail!  And I can't believe that anywhere NEAR 250 people are checking every one of those emails to see if it's something they want to reply to.  (Well, maybe Crothian....   )





The busier forums shouldn't allow for subscription.  Just ask those who wish to subscribe to the General forum to remind themselves that anytime they aren't looking directly at the forum, someone is probably posting something new.


----------



## Twin Rose (Aug 17, 2006)

Doing this seems to have cut down - vastly - on the number of returned mails getting sent to EN World.  That's definately a good thing performance wise.

I've been cleaning up extraneous queries as well.  (People will notice the 'thread similar' links are gone, at least for the time being, for example).  We're still running at higher than acceptable queries per second (800+!)  but this is down from where it was.  In fact, the number of broken/lost connections is down from about 6.5% to about 4% (meaning, if you find a single page is slow to load one time, the chance of it happening again is reduced in that way).  

I'll be continuing to optimize and find every little bottleneck I can!


----------



## Piratecat (Aug 17, 2006)

Thanks, Chris - this is great.


----------



## Greylock (Aug 17, 2006)

JoeBlank said:
			
		

> Most of threads to which I am subscribed are for reference purposes only.




Poop!

Ditto Joe Blank. Most of my subscriptions are to small, low reply threads that had nifty world building ideas in them.

Make that, were....

Jesus, give us a heads up next time so we can bookmark them, maybe?


----------



## Twin Rose (Aug 17, 2006)

Greylock said:
			
		

> Poop!
> 
> Ditto Joe Blank. Most of my subscriptions are to small, low reply threads that had nifty world building ideas in them.
> 
> ...




I gave a couple of hours, the best I could.  The number of emails being pushed into the queue were exceeding the number being processed - by a pretty fair amount.  What I suspect was going on was replies to various story hours, old subscribed threads, etc, from people returning from Gen Con.

An interesting side note is that while we were all at Gen Con, the site was apparently running smooth as glass.  I wonder if it's not something the people who went to Gen Con do on a regular basis that others don't use... Perhaps extensive searches?  I don't know.  Could be something to do with review moderation - I think just about all the staff reviewers were there.


----------



## Greylock (Aug 17, 2006)

My subscribed threads hadn't been replied to in ages. That was why I subscribed to them. So I could FIND them again.

Double poop.


----------



## Mark CMG (Aug 17, 2006)

Twin Rose said:
			
		

> An interesting side note is that while we were all at Gen Con, the site was apparently running smooth as glass.





Untrue.  It's slow and/or glitchy as the lunch hour and the end of the workday roll across the USA, including last Thursday and Friday.


----------



## Twin Rose (Aug 17, 2006)

Mark CMG said:
			
		

> Untrue.  It's slow and/or glitchy as the lunch hour and the end of the workday roll across the USA, including last Thursday and Friday.




Ah, I was just going by what Morrus told me when I got back.  (He said I was bad luck, but then I got to thinking maybe there WAS something going on).


----------



## Mark CMG (Aug 17, 2006)

Twin Rose said:
			
		

> Ah, I was just going by what Morrus told me when I got back.  (He said I was bad luck, but then I got to thinking maybe there WAS something going on).





Oh, unquestionably, you're bad luck.  Don't get me wrong.  I remember that boat trip we took up the river.  The bullet in my leg still aches on cold winter evenings.  Still, we got rid of the body so I shouldn't complain.


----------



## JoeBlank (Aug 17, 2006)

Greylock said:
			
		

> Poop!
> 
> Ditto Joe Blank. Most of my subscriptions are to small, low reply threads that had nifty world building ideas in them.
> 
> ...




You caused me to panic. But have you checked your subsribed threads? Mine are all still there, including one with no replies since January 2004.

Twin Rose, I'm still unclear, did you just delete forum subscriptions or thread subscriptions too.

If you meant to delete everyone's thread subscriptions, and I was somehow missed, the please pretend I never posted this. This is not the thread reply you are looking for. Move along.


----------



## Umbran (Aug 17, 2006)

Mark CMG said:
			
		

> Anyone subscribed with an inaccurate email _doesn't know_ they are subscribed because *they aren't getting the notifications* (so asking them to double check before they resubscribe is perhaps a bit pointless  ).




Asking them by e-mail would indeed be pointless.  Asking them via a well placed note on the boards (like, in the process of subscribing) would not.


----------



## Mark CMG (Aug 17, 2006)

Umbran said:
			
		

> Asking them by e-mail would indeed be pointless.  Asking them via a well placed note on the boards (like, in the process of subscribing) would not.





You _really_ have to change your screenname to "Um, actually . . ."


----------



## Greylock (Aug 17, 2006)

JoeBlank said:
			
		

> But have you checked your subsribed threads?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Greylock (Aug 17, 2006)

I typed the above thread right, yet it came out screwy. I tried to edit it, and it only gets worse.

Warning: mysql_select_db(): 39 is not a valid MySQL-Link resource in /shop/functions_ads.php on line 8
Unable to connect to database engs

This message keeps coming up.


----------



## Enkhidu (Aug 17, 2006)

I just realized that from the time you posted this, TR, until the time the deed was done was less than an hour. And while I realize that this is Morrus's sandbox to do with as he pleases, this place is also a gateway for product sales - and as such this place needs to have some sort of organized change management. In my experience, one hour for a big change is not enough, except in the most egregious of instances (and in this case, a better choice might have been to simply suspend Sendmail until enough warning could have been given if the queue was the problem).


In any case, in the future, could you at least sticky changes like this in the general forum to wave the red flag?


----------



## Twin Rose (Aug 17, 2006)

Enkhidu said:
			
		

> I just realized that from the time you posted this, TR, until the time the deed was done was less than an hour. And while I realize that this is Morrus's sandbox to do with as he pleases, this place is also a gateway for product sales - and as such this place needs to have some sort of organized change management. In my experience, one hour for a big change is not enough, except in the most egregious of instances (and in this case, a better choice might have been to simply suspend Sendmail until enough warning could have been given if the queue was the problem).
> 
> 
> In any case, in the future, could you at least sticky changes like this in the general forum to wave the red flag?




People must understood that people are staying away from EN World in droves because of how slow it is.  Ask around.  Check the chat room.  Anywhere.  It's too slow.  When something threatens the integrity of the board, then there needs to be time to act.  In something like this where the system could go down, we have to act.  

I assure you, I'm on IM with Morrus and discussing this every step of the way.  

When pages on EN World take up to a minute to load because THOUSANDS of people have the wrong email address in, there needs to be something done.  

I also understand that it's a gateway for our publishers, and it must be a priority that their products are shown, downloaded, and supported.  We're also learning that the faster EN World runs - the more PDFs people buy as well.


----------



## Twin Rose (Aug 17, 2006)

Greylock said:
			
		

> I typed the above thread right, yet it came out screwy. I tried to edit it, and it only gets worse.
> 
> Warning: mysql_select_db(): 39 is not a valid MySQL-Link resource in /shop/functions_ads.php on line 8
> Unable to connect to database engs
> ...




We're getting lots of error messages about unclosed database records.  I've been messing with those, sorry about that.  Was very brief, and should be corrected now.


----------



## Greylock (Aug 17, 2006)

Do you think it would run faster if we all logged out and stopped using long accepted board functions?

'Cause you know, all you have to do is ask.


----------



## cnath.rm (Aug 17, 2006)

Greylock said:
			
		

> My subscribed threads hadn't been replied to in ages. That was why I subscribed to them. So I could FIND them again.



 Same here.


----------



## Twin Rose (Aug 17, 2006)

Greylock said:
			
		

> Do you think it would run faster if we all logged out and stopped using long accepted board functions?
> 
> 'Cause you know, all you have to do is ask.




Look, I'm doing my best here.  I didn't turn subscriptions off.  I didn't turn email off.  I'm TRYING to find ways to make these things work.  Getting tens of thousands of email every day from subscribed threads - from people wanting instant notification to the GENERAL forums! - was seriously bogging down the system and making the experience of coming to EN World miserable to many users.  

So, what do you suggest?  12 hours of down time because emails crash the server?  Certainly not!

MOST shouldn't have had all their subscriptions deleted - only the ones that were set for instant mail notification.

What I would suggest people do to help keep EN World running smoothly, and so this doesn't happen again:

* Make sure your email address is accurate in your account.  I actually get comments sometimes from people not receiving their emails, simply because they didn't check their email address.

* If you aren't actually interested in emails from a given topic, make sure that you have it set NOT to send you email or choose daily/weekly digest.

* I would also suggest people be sparing in requesting instant email notifications.  I, personally, find this to be useful and am hoping to avoid it.  But, if it keeps crashing the mail system, then there won't be any emails being sent out because it's not running.

* Use bookmarks if the number of subscribed threads that you are on just for quick reference starts to get really long.  This creates system drag, the same as searches.

Please understand that I've been working non-stop on this (except a few hours of sleep) since I got home from Gen Con, and before... Keeping EN World running and running at an acceptable speed is very important to everyone in the community.  We're not setting out to take features away - and in fact I said everyone should resubscribe.


----------



## Greylock (Aug 17, 2006)

Notice of major changes would be nice.

Finger damned close to the log-out, Chris. 

_[Edited out.  However you feel about things, you do NOT use that word on EN World. - Morrus.] _ considering the vast majority of ENWorld visitors would kill to get to GenCon.


----------



## Twin Rose (Aug 17, 2006)

Greylock said:
			
		

> Notice of major changes would be nice.
> 
> Finger damned close to the log-out, Chris.
> 
> F+ucked up bit of ranting there, considering the vast majority of ENWorld visitors would kill to get to GenCon.




This wasn't a major change, this was an emergency situation to keep the boards from going -down-.


----------



## nerfherder (Aug 17, 2006)

Thanks for keeping things going.  A sysadmin's job is rarely popular   

Cheers,
Liam


----------



## Nyaricus (Aug 17, 2006)

nerfherder said:
			
		

> Thanks for keeping things going.  A sysadmin's job is rarely popular



As proven in this thread :\

Nice work guys - I'm just glad I switched over to weekly notices about 3 weeks ago


----------



## Nyaricus (Aug 17, 2006)

Actually, I only have 28 threads subscribed to now, down from my 130 + (all weekly emails)

Man, that sucks 

Was that supposed to happen? I had more subscribed threads left after The Crash then I have now...


----------



## Nyaricus (Aug 17, 2006)

On third thought, The Crash did leave 5 months of stuff done and dead, so at least I am about 5-months-less upset over losing so many of my subscriptions 

But this should have been main page. Like Greylock, I subscribe to smaller threads with neat ideas; now a lot of those are gone 

Actually, pretty much all of them :\


----------



## RangerWickett (Aug 17, 2006)

Have you played Metal Gear Solid 2? In that game, the villain's plot was to use a super-powerful system of computers to scan the internet and delete unhealthy material -- things that would hinder the intellectual evolution of mankind. There is already too much dross on the internet, and being a packrat about four year old posts is, in my opinion, unhealthy. Better to discuss new ideas.

If there are a few things in particular that you remember specifically, and that you want to find again, just ask someone with search. We'll dredge it up for you.


----------



## Umbran (Aug 17, 2006)

Nyaricus said:
			
		

> But this should have been main page. Like Greylock, I subscribe to smaller threads with neat ideas; now a lot of those are gone




Notifications on the main page are nice in situations where they can wait to act.  But if the boards are going to go down in short order if action is not taken, the notification would not have helped - there would not have been time for folks to see the notice.

We are very sorry for the inconvenience, but please remember that it _isn't_ Twin Rose's fault.  He didn't cause the root problem, and did his best to keep the majority of folks up with as much of the service they'd come to expect as possible.


----------



## Enkhidu (Aug 17, 2006)

Twin Rose said:
			
		

> This wasn't a major change, this was an emergency situation to keep the boards from going -down-.




Two things 

1) If a change is enough to affect a large number of poster's experience, then it is a major change. It may have been a _necessary_ major change, but it was major.

2) There is more than one way to skin the emergency cat - I gave you one above - and in my experience it is preferable to use the method that provides the least amount of lasting change. 

Let me reiterate - I know that this place is a labor of love. And I am truly appreciative of the work that is done by admins, mods, and support staff, because I like coming here: and I have for a very, very long time. So in that respect, thank you for making hard decisions in order to keep the board up and running. Please bear in mind that what I'm saying is not meant to slam the work you're doing, but is instead meant to serve as a reminder that the community here counts on you to uphold a certain standard of excellence we've come to expect out of Morrus' crew. That you do this _at all_ is praiseworthy. As a concerned user, my aim is then to help you do it well.

I'm going to give you the same advice that I gave Michael Morris about a year and a half ago - my gripe isn't with your work, its with your rollout. ENWorld is in the RPG big leagues, and I think it would only make everyone's volunteer jobs a bit easier if you put a more rigorous change management system in place.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 17, 2006)

I didn't lose any subscriptions, to my knowledge. But I didn't know how many I had before (178 currently). I still have a bunch, so I just assume I didn't lose anything.

Then again, I only had one instant notification, and it's to a thread in TtT.


----------



## Mark CMG (Aug 17, 2006)

Twin Rose said:
			
		

> This wasn't a major change, this was an emergency situation to keep the boards from going -down-.







			
				Umbran said:
			
		

> Notifications on the main page are nice in situations where they can wait to act.  But if the boards are going to go down in short order if action is not taken, the notification would not have helped - there would not have been time for folks to see the notice.
> 
> We are very sorry for the inconvenience, but please remember that it _isn't_ Twin Rose's fault.  He didn't cause the root problem, and did his best to keep the majority of folks up with as much of the service they'd come to expect as possible.





Yup.  Let's move forward and keep the greater good in perspective.  If someone lost a subscription to an old thread that they absolutely have to renew, mention it's subject and some details in this thread and we'll all pitch in to try and relocate it.  It's a bad break some of those were lost but the alternative is something nobody wants.  Let's try to stay positive on this and remember what a great resource EN World is.


----------



## Knight Otu (Aug 17, 2006)

Twin Rose said:
			
		

> CFor example, there are 250 people subscribed to the General discussion forum for instant email notification.  That means every time people are posting, and replying, in that forum 250 emails are getting sent out.  As you can imagine, this is creating quite a backlog of mail!  And I can't believe that anywhere NEAR 250 people are checking every one of those emails to see if it's something they want to reply to.  (Well, maybe Crothian....   )



I wasn't even aware that Instant Notification was available for forums!  That's just silly, especially in a large community such as this.

For the record, I lost no subscriptions. I learned the folly of email subscriptions at that one time where ENWorld did not send out the subscription, only to send a whole bulk later. So I have simple subscriptions without notifications.


----------



## Mark CMG (Aug 17, 2006)

Also, I can see a need for a few scripts or additions to how subscritpions work.  One being that email notification not be automatic, in that if someone subscribes it informs them in the UserCP but an extra box needs to be checked to make it an email notification as well (or is the the current default?).  The second being that there be some limit on the number subscriptions, or at least the ones that will send email.  The third though is my wondering if subscriptions are limited to community supporters or if anyone with an account can use this potentially site-crippling function.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 17, 2006)

Nyaricus said:
			
		

> Like Greylock, I subscribe to smaller threads with neat ideas; now a lot of those are gone
> 
> Actually, pretty much all of them :\



I have the same sort of things, but they were set to no notification. I just use my Subscribed Threads page often enough to not need emails.


----------



## Psychic Warrior (Aug 17, 2006)

Nyaricus said:
			
		

> On third thought, The Crash did leave 5 months of stuff done and dead, so at least I am about 5-months-less upset over losing so many of my subscriptions
> 
> But this should have been main page. Like Greylock, I subscribe to smaller threads with neat ideas; now a lot of those are gone
> 
> Actually, pretty much all of them :\




You could ask for a refund....


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 17, 2006)

Mark CMG said:
			
		

> The third though is my wondering if subscriptions are limited to community supporters or if anyone with an account can use this potentially site-crippling function.



Anyone with an account can subscribe.


----------



## Wystan (Aug 17, 2006)

Mark CMG said:
			
		

> The third though is my wondering if subscriptions are limited to community supporters or if anyone with an account can use this potentially site-crippling function.




Ah, the last bastion of being able to keep track of things on the site. I know that I personally use a daily digest to threads that interest me. I think that the default should be daily thread e-mails, not instant, as it is I need to change it each time as I think it would be ludicrous to get an e-mail to see someone said "Me Too"...


----------



## Ghostwind (Aug 18, 2006)

It seems to me that the obvious solution is to disable instant notifications altogether. I believe this was done once before and it made the boards run much more smoothly. There really isn't a logical reason why daily notification can't be used as a default setting. If it is so important that the responses to the thread need to happen almost right away then the parties involved are probably sitting on EN World watching the thread anyhow.


----------



## Twin Rose (Aug 18, 2006)

Ghostwind said:
			
		

> It seems to me that the obvious solution is to disable instant notifications altogether. I believe this was done once before and it made the boards run much more smoothly. There really isn't a logical reason why daily notification can't be used as a default setting. If it is so important that the responses to the thread need to happen almost right away then the parties involved are probably sitting on EN World watching the thread anyhow.




Perhaps that was true in earlier versions of vBulletin.  That was, in fact, my original plan.  But no... It would only let me remove -ALL- emails or none, there was no picking and choosing.


----------



## Mark CMG (Aug 18, 2006)

Twin Rose said:
			
		

> Perhaps that was true in earlier versions of vBulletin.  That was, in fact, my original plan.  But no... It would only let me remove -ALL- emails or none, there was no picking and choosing.





You might check with Spoony and see if he can dig up a script somewhere.  He's got a knack for that.


----------



## Cheiromancer (Aug 18, 2006)

Funny.  Up to now I had never used the thread subscription option.  Now I'm trying it out- but with no email notification.

Actually, I'm surprised that instant email is the default setting.


----------



## Twin Rose (Aug 18, 2006)

Cheiromancer said:
			
		

> Funny.  Up to now I had never used the thread subscription option.  Now I'm trying it out- but with no email notification.
> 
> Actually, I'm surprised that instant email is the default setting.




Yeah, and there's no way to change that without hacking the code!  Very poor design IMO.


----------



## JoeBlank (Aug 18, 2006)

Upon further review, I did lose some subscribed threads. I think it was only the threads which I had set to email notice. Guess that makes sense.

I'm all for improving speed and stability of the boards. Thanks for all the hard work.


----------



## Twin Rose (Aug 18, 2006)

JoeBlank said:
			
		

> Upon further review, I did lose some subscribed threads. I think it was only the threads which I had set to email notice. Guess that makes sense.
> 
> I'm all for improving speed and stability of the boards. Thanks for all the hard work.




Speaking of which, are you guys noticing?  It's been about 24 hours since my last significant 'lag' at all - and I've been refreshing one of the most intensive pages on the site (the game store main page).


----------



## Nyaricus (Aug 20, 2006)

So, If I were to set my emails to "no reply" then I would not lose them if you had to do this again, TR?

BTW, EN World is going a LOT faster than before; bravo


----------



## genshou (Aug 21, 2006)

Well, there went the vast majority of my subscriptions.  Luckily I can search for any of the ones I needed to keep track of, but still...

Wouldn't just disabling instant notification for forum subscriptions cut down on the mail big time?


----------



## GQuail (Aug 21, 2006)

A few opinions I've formed from this thread:

* I have no idea who the guys are who were subscribing to general, but they're flat out insane.  I mean, really, Instant notifiation on _General_?

* I have lost a bunch of old subscriptions, which is a shame: but nothing I couldn't dig out with the search function if pushed.  Like others, I didn't tend to trim it.

* The boards are apparently working better.  This is news to me, cause I hadn't noticed them working worse: but to be fiar, I certainly haven't noticed any catastrophic failures today, and as a Brit I'm usually on at the quieter times anyway.  GMT and all that.

* It sucks that there was so little time for people to salvage their nuked subscriptions: I'm glad that Twin Rose prevented forum death, but I wish he could have done so with a bit more notice.  The subbed threads feature was clearly used by a lot of peopel as an ENWOrld specific bookmarks list: whilst I tended to save, print or bookmark individual threads of major use, I can appreciate why people did what they did.  But this is perhaps a bigger vBulletin issue and Twin Rose just took the only option he could.

* No , really, Instant Notification on General is the stupidest thing I've heard all year.


----------



## GQuail (Aug 21, 2006)

OK, addendum to the above post: I'm so used to ENWorld being slow I didn't know how much faster it could be.  I'm used to s hort wait between pressing "subscribe" and the page changing, and instead got an insta-subscribe to this thread.  All good!

And yes, it was an instant notification subscription I got.  ;-)


----------



## Joshua Randall (Aug 21, 2006)

A lot of people have commented in this thread that they use the Subscribe feature solely to keep track of useful or interesting threads -- with No Email Notification. Would it be possible to split off that aspect of the Subscribe function into something like a "bookmark" or "favorites" function?

Also, the default thread subscription should NOT be Instant. In fact, there is really no reason to have Instant notification as an option, period. If the thread is very active, you don't need instant notification (because you can jut assume it will have been updated since you last viewed it); and if the thread is not very active, you don't need instant notification (because when there is any activity it will caught by Daily or Digest).

Also, I would support restricting any type of e-mail notification Subscribe to community supporters only -- as is done with the other increased-server-load function, i.e. Search. This isn't 1998 when everything on the Internet was "free" -- so pay up if you want to Subscribe.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Aug 22, 2006)

Most of my subscriptions are gone, too.  Mine were specific threads I wanted to reference later, not just a general forum notification (which is, indeed, silly for a site this busy).

More notice would have been nice.  But I will play with the Search function so I can bookmark them for later use.


----------



## kingpaul (Aug 27, 2006)

Greylock said:
			
		

> My subscribed threads hadn't been replied to in ages. That was why I subscribed to them. So I could FIND them again.
> 
> Double poop.



Yeah, I just stumbled upon this myself. I also has subscribed to threads that were low volume but were of interest to me so that I could *find* them again.


----------



## Graywolf-ELM (Sep 1, 2006)

"MOST shouldn't have had all their subscriptions deleted - only the ones that were set for instant mail notification."

Could you have turned off mail notifications?  and allowed us to recover our subscriptions before you did this?  It would have stopped the mail problem.  

Recovering all of these hurts my online time.

GW


----------

